

Please review my iPhone app (icons recognition) - codesink
http://itunes.apple.com/app/appsnap-snap-icon-to-get-app/id349832873?mt=8

======
BoppreH
I think it's faster than looking by the name, but you really should stop using
the word "share". The 1-star review guy is a great example.

Sure, for anyone that understand the basics of computer programs it's obvious
that you can't copy an app from your friend just by snapping a picture of the
icon, but I don't think it's a good idea to rely on this assumption.

~~~
codesink
I'm not sure the guy understood the app because you _can_ actually install the
app after taking the picture.

Of course if he didn't get it it's only my fault because the description is
not clear enough (I'm not a native speaker) or the UI is not easy and
intuitive as it should.

Any help would be highly appreciated!

~~~
BoppreH
When I think of "sharing", what usually comes to my mind is two people
_copying_ things around. This situation comes with two great implications that
your app does not follow:

1) The configurations or any settings will be copied along;

2) You won't have to pay for it.

I wouldn't bother with #1, but the review guy was probably pissed because of
#2.

Your English is flawless, but I think you forgot that "sharing" is used in
"file sharing" and is bound to attract people that don't want to pay for
things. Thus they get double annoyed when they pay for an app that does not
let them not pay for other apps.

------
nostromo
Neat, but I can't think of a single case in which I'd actually use it. In
almost all cases the icons are displayed with text under them that show the
name of the app.

~~~
codesink
Two use cases where it may be useful:

1- you snap an app from your friend's iPhone screen and tap on the Install
button (i.e. app sharing)

2- snap an app from your computer screen (a review site for example) then
Install/Bookmark

~~~
glhaynes
It's certainly a cool idea, and very novel and non-obvious (at least to me).
Well done.

I'd be concerned about getting many users to install/use it, though, because
it always takes up a space on the Home screen, when it'll only very rarely get
used. I wonder if we'll see more uptake of apps like this when users get on OS
4 with its folders... I could see myself keeping a few folders of "rarely used
utility" apps. As it is, I wouldn't keep this app on my device just because of
the "clutter" aspect.

The App Store comment saying it should be cheaper made me laugh.

~~~
codesink
It was pretty expensive a few days ago: $1.99 :-)

------
jawngee
Cool stuff, but as a self proclaimed app whore I can't ever remember thinking
I needed something like this.

------
mhunter
Any coupon codes for HN?

~~~
codesink
Sure, I'd be more then happy to give codes to HNs!

My email is in my profile for who's interested.

